# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  2012 Preparation Ascension Age Dimensions in Space - UFODigest

## Dream Guide Team

UFODigest*2012 Preparation Ascension Age Dimensions in Space**UFODigest**LUCID DREAM* STATE  The Other Dimension We of the old traditions, who enjoy the wisdom of the ancient past, and who celebrate the present, will learn to prepare the future generations to come to earth with the written words as the power in knowledge *...***

----------

